# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Ciclideos - Upgrade de aquário de água doce para Salgada

## Victor Moreira

Viva a todos.

Após ter tido durante vários anos um aquário de 220l com ciclídeos, devido a paixão pela aquáriofilia, finalmente estou no caminho de concretizar o meu sonho de longa data..... e que é ter um aquário de recife completo.

Pode-se dizer que estou a fazer um upgrade...    :SbSourire: 

O meu actual problema, passa por me livrar "entre aspas" dos peixes que tenho e que consegui enfiar num aquário mais pequeno que tenho.  :yb665: 

Gostava de saber se alguém me consegue ajudar a despachar os meus ciclídeos..... aceitam-se ideias?

Já consegui despachar 16 juntod do meu fornecedor habitual, mas ainda tenho mais 17.

Nota:

Adicionalmente, é no decurso do upgrade estou também em braços com o aquário antigo que pretendo despachar.
O aquário esta em muito bom estado, tem 2 anos, é de 220L e tem as dimensões de 120cm - +-45cm - +-50cm

Obrigado a todos.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Victor

Tenta aqui...

Fórum de Aquariofilia
Ciclideos.com

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Victor Moreira

Boa Tarde Pedro.

Obrigado pelas dicas.

Vou dar uma olhada.

----------

